# Finishing a Live Edge with bark



## ElpisandWood (Jul 3, 2011)

I would like to keep the bark on a live edge but make sure my kids don't break chunks off by picking at it and exposing the unfinished bark. Any ideas?
Also interested in any tips to get fuzzy areas out of bark?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I use a two part bartop epoxy for most of my work. I do have a coffee table that I used an oil based floor finish on that has held up well.

It wouldn't hurt to use some pin nails and put them in inconspicuous spots as well as try to work some glue behind the bark in areas that might be loose.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I am experimenting with a piece of Bradford pear cut last Jan to see if true wood cut in winter will not lose it’s bark. Turned a small shallow bowl, did not apply any finish to bark.


----------



## ElpisandWood (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I will try some of those ideas!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I make log furniture for a living and I will not sell peices with the bark left on. For me its not worth the risk of a pissed of customer when the bark comes off. However, I do beleive that 2 part bar top epoxy will keep the bark on. That is not to say that the bark always falls off. I have had a piece of ash that has held its bark for about ten years now. 

In my experience there is no truth to the legend that winter cut wood will not lose its bark. 95% of the wood I cut from my woods is in the winter time and almost always the bark comes off after a year. It does seem that trees that are less healthy do retain their bark better. 

Best wishes!

Geoff


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

gotta agree with ya there Geoff. no bark for me either. it looks cool sometimes but i dont want anyone mad at me either. about to get into some live edge stuff....


----------

